# UKC Conformation in Hutto, TX



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Hutto is only about 20min away from Austin, TX
anyone going???

TEXAS
LONE STAR-LOUISIANA TOY FOX TERRIER ASSOCIATION
HUTTO (I) CONF ALT JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Jul 31; S1 Deb Beean JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Malinda Julien GUARD SIGHT; Fred Bock (replacing Deborah Allen) SCENT TERR; Darice Ragan NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Jul 31; S2 Fred Bock (replacing Deborah Allen) JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Darice Ragan GUARD SIGHT; Deb Beean SCENT TERR; Malinda Julien NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show 11:30 am or to follow S1, whichever is later NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Aug 1; S1 Darice Ragan JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Fred Bock (replacing Deborah Allen) GUARD SIGHT; Malinda Julien SCENT TERR; Deb Beean NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Aug 1; S2 Malinda Julien JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Deb Beean GUARD SIGHT; Darice Ragan SCENT TERR; Fred Bock (replacing Deborah Allen) NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show 11:30 or after S1, whichever is later NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18 received by July 23, 2010 (Credit card payments accepted through Pay Pal $2 processing fee - e-mail [email protected])
Triple Crown Dog Academy, 200 Country Road 197; 78634 (512) 275-2275; From I-35, take Hutto exit (US Hwy. 79). Go east on Hwy. 79 (9.2 miles) Turn right on FM 1660 (Normans Crossing) go 1.6 miles. Right on CR 137 go 1 mile to site.
Chairperson: Kathleen Chance (replacing Judith Baker) (936) 295-7626 or cell (936) 661-2686 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Judith Baker (replacing Kathleen Chance), 7230 Mach Road, LaGrange TX 78945 (979) 247-4600 [email protected]


----------

